# Clamoroso Neymar: via in prestito con parte ingaggio pagato



## admin (28 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


l'hanno già proiettato sul duomo?


----------



## Tobi (28 Giugno 2022)

Questo qua è durato al top 3 anni. Kakà è durato 6 , Ronaldinho 5. I Brasiliani non godono di buona autonomia


----------



## gabri65 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,



Megafail da isola dei famosi 'sto Paquetà più fortunato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


già della juve.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,



Un mediocre, si è rovinato da solo come il 98% dei brasiliani.


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2022)

Giocatore con immenso talento ma con il cervello di un ramarro.
L'unico brasiliano che si è imposto in europa negli ultimi anni


----------



## Mika (28 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo qua è durato al top 3 anni. Kakà è durato 6 , Ronaldinho 5. I Brasiliani non godono di buona autonomia


Però in quei pochi anni ti fanno godere più di altri in 10 anni di carriera


----------



## Giofa (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


Se dei 40 35,5 li mette il PSG ci penserei


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo qua è durato al top 3 anni. Kakà è durato 6 , Ronaldinho 5. I Brasiliani non godono di buona autonomia


pero il top di kaka e di dinho neymar se li sogna


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2022)

Questi si fionderanno su Leao!


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Giugno 2022)

Comunque anche se in prestito e con 10-15 mln di stipendio pagato dal Psg.. rimangono sempre ulteriori 25-30 netti da dargli all’anno. 
Siamo Circa 20 milioni oltre il nostro limite di 4


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo qua è durato al top 3 anni. Kakà è durato 6 , Ronaldinho 5. I Brasiliani non godono di buona autonomia



E' una bestemmia anche solo accostarlo a kakà e ronaldinho


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


Quindi confermato che Mbappe fa il direttore sportivo. Che degrado ragazzi.


----------



## Raryof (28 Giugno 2022)

Mai piaciuto, con un certo tipo di brasiliani non vinci nulla.
Tra un paio di mesi potrà passare la palla a Ganso come un tempo...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero il top di kaka e di dinho, neymar se li sogna


bah.. neymar volendo è il numero 1 ancora oggi per me.
poteva fare davvero una gran carriera.

ronaldinho è inarrivabile per stile ma neymar è più forte di kaka per me.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,



Mi sa che i rumors sulla Juve erano veri...


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi confermato che Mbappe fa il direttore sportivo. Che degrado ragazzi.


Comunque se ci fosse lui dietro la decisione direi che ha già fatto meglio di LeoTardo
Chi destabilizza lo spogliatoio e non é modello di professionalità deve accomodarsi altrove se vuoi vincere:

Bel segnale per me


----------



## Igniorante (28 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero il top di kaka e di dinho, neymar se li sogna



Kaka ce lo siamo goduto al suo top, in un momento magico, ed è stato spettacolare.
Dinho beh... Parlo del Ronaldinho blaugrana perché quello visto al Milan era di tutt'altro spessore, pur non difettando di colpi di genio... Per me è stato il giocatore che ha cambiato il modo di intendere il calcio.
Non erano più partite ma show.
Non a casa in quegli anni aumentarono a dismisura pubblicità e qualsiasi altra forma di marketing intorno al mondo del pallone.
Al suo top (chiaramente non parlo in senso assoluto perché una carriera non può durare un paio di stagioni) è stato il più grande.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2022)

Nasser Al-Khelaïfi lo fà perché come ha sempre sostenuto "il calcio è del popolo" per cui è una beneficenza per i barboni che non possono permettersi il loro gioiello.
tanto loro ci guadagnano sempre (vedi le dichiarazioni di pochi giorni fà su messi),lo metteranno a bilancio come beneficenza.. 
Tutto apposto,tutto regolare tutto nei parametri, siete solo voi poveri che non capite..


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,



Penso faranno fatica a trovare chi se lo accolla...


----------



## kekkopot (28 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quindi confermato che Mbappe fa il direttore sportivo. Che degrado ragazzi.


Uscì fuori tempo fà una notizia che parlava del fatto che mbappè avesse stilato una black list di gente che vuole far fuori dal PSG e comparivano anche i nomi di Neymar e Pochettino. Spero ci sia pure il nome di Donnarumma


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


Se ds Mbappè, dopo i pigri, inizia a fare fuori pure quelli scarsi...
Fossi in modigliani inizierei a fare le valigie.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Giugno 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Questo qua è durato al top 3 anni. Kakà è durato 6 , Ronaldinho 5. I Brasiliani non godono di buona autonomia


Non è un fatto di autonomia,ma di testa


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


Se il PSG ne paga 36 di 40, perché no


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah.. neymar volendo è il numero 1 ancora oggi per me.
> poteva fare davvero una gran carriera.
> 
> ronaldinho è inarrivabile per stile ma neymar è più forte di kaka per me.



Numero 1 magari no, almeno n 3 o 4 ma testa a parte ( che nel calcio conta almeno 40%), per me Neymar è davvero forte ,alcune giocate sono veramente top...Purtroppo troppi soldi rovinano tutti.
Avanti un altro


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non è un fatto di autonomia,ma di testa



Che è la stessa cosa


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah.. neymar volendo è il numero 1 ancora oggi per me.
> poteva fare davvero una gran carriera.
> 
> ronaldinho è inarrivabile per stile ma neymar è più forte di kaka per me.


Sai che sono quasi sempre d'accordo con te ma Kakà è un altra storia.

I difensori che c'erano ai tempi di Kakà Neymar la palla gliela avrebbero fatta vedere con il binocolo, non sono mica i difensori di oggi che marcano girandosi


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Giugno 2022)

Visto che e' Milanista Mbappe',potrebbe pure continuare a plagiare l'Emiro e farlo arrivare a noi con stipendio pagato


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Prendo in prestito i numeri di un articolo di Marca datato 4 settembre 2021 per commentare questa notizia.

Neymar è costato al PSG in quella data €489M per le sue cinque stagioni a Parigi, quest'ultima stagione invece dovrebbe portare a Neymar un lordo di oltre 50M. Arrotondando arriviamo a *€539M per sei stagioni. *

Ognuno si può fare l'idea che vuole sul giocatore, ma sono numeri spaventosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> *Sai che sono quasi sempre d'accordo con te* ma Kakà è un altra storia.
> 
> I difensori che c'erano ai tempi di Kakà Neymar la palla gliela avrebbero fatta vedere con il binocolo, non sono mica i difensori di oggi che marcano girandosi


reciproco ovviamente!

mmm no dai hanno solo 10 anni di differenza, son giocatori completamente diversi ovviamente parliamo quasi di concretezza contro estro, ma credo che se chiedi ad un non milanista al 90% ti dicono neymar. poi magari sbaglio.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Uscì fuori tempo fà una notizia che parlava del fatto che mbappè avesse stilato una black list di gente che vuole far fuori dal PSG e comparivano anche i nomi di Neymar e Pochettino. Spero ci sia pure il nome di Donnarumma


Dollarman è scarso ma si impegna, sulla lista c'erano icardi (strano eh?), Kurzawa, Neymar, Porchettino,Draxler,Paredes,Sarabia e altri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Giugno 2022)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Giocatore con immenso talento ma con il cervello di un ramarro.
> L'unico brasiliano che si è imposto in europa negli ultimi anni


Esattamente. Quando è in forma fa delle cose allucinanti, però non ha proprio la testa da professionista, tipico dei brasiliani.


----------



## kekkopot (29 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> reciproco ovviamente!
> 
> mmm no dai hanno solo 10 anni di differenza, son giocatori completamente diversi ovviamente parliamo quasi di concretezza contro estro, ma credo che se chiedi ad un non milanista al 90% ti dicono neymar. poi magari sbaglio.


Tecnicamente, nell'agilità palla al piede sicuramente superiore Neymar.
Ma nel complesso non saprei. Kakà ci ha fatto vincere una CL praticamente da solo... Neymar non ci è arrivato neanche vicino con un PSG costruito con svariate smiliardate.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> pero il top di kaka e di dinho neymar se li sogna


Per non parlare del top di Ronaldo il Fenomeno


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da El Pais, il PSG ha deciso di cedere Neymar il quale paga le discussioni con Mbappè che avrebbe chiesto una svolta dal punto di vista disciplinare e professionale, contestando al brasiliano scarso impegno negli allenamenti e nei recuperi dagli infortuni. Il PSG è disposto a cedere Neymar in prestito e con parte dell'ingaggio da 40 (al quale il brasiliano non vuole rinunciare) pagato,


Alla Salernitana?


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Prendo in prestito i numeri di un articolo di Marca datato 4 settembre 2021 per commentare questa notizia.
> 
> Neymar è costato al PSG in quella data €489M per le sue cinque stagioni a Parigi, quest'ultima stagione invece dovrebbe portare a Neymar un lordo di oltre 50M. Arrotondando arriviamo a *€539M per sei stagioni. *
> 
> Ognuno si può fare l'idea che vuole sul giocatore, ma sono numeri spaventosi.



Poi senti il pres del PSG dire che in tutti questi anni ha regalato un sacco di soldi a gente che non era minimanete attaccata alla maglia....sono servite le proteste feroci dei tifosi per farglielo capire....ha costruito una squadra senz'anima, che va a Parigi solamente per il denaro....ora questo scemo pensa che tutti quelli fuori dal progetto se ne vadano rinunciando ad accordi firmati....ingenuo...questi vorranno tutti i soldi promessi, fino all'ultimo...ed hanno ragione.


----------

